# Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber



## Thomas Gr. (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

habe ein kleines problem mit meinem Teich. Habe 2 Gänse und 4 __ Enten die dementsprechend viel in den Teich ablassen. Habe schon eine 12m³ Pumpe, eine UVC 55W und ein Komplettfilter mit Spaltfilter und Filtermatten. Der Teich ist mit wasserdichten Beton gebaut mit rauher oberfläche wegen der Gans. Nur wie bekomme ich die Algen an den Wänden in den Griff und welche größe brauch ich als vorfilter da momentan nach 1Tag das Spaltsiebchen    zu ist und überläuft.      Übrigens sind jetzt auch noch 18 Küken   der 2Entenpare im Gehege die in 8Wochen auch im großen Teich schwimmen möchten und nicht in einem Sumpfloch. Deswegen hoffe ich auf Hilfe.


----------



## sternhausen (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Hallo Thomas 
So nett deine Teichbewohner auch sind, aber sauberes Wasser, nein vergiß es.
Das schafst du maximal wenn du einen zigfachüberdimensionierten Filter  einbaust, aber sonst sehe ich da keine Chance.
Aber warum willst du eigentlich für die netten Tierchen unbedingt so sauberes Wasser?
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Thomas Gr. (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Hallo sternhausen,

Danke das ich es vergessen soll, aber meine aufgabe ist halt mich um die kleinen zu kümmern. Kanst Du mir eventuell sagen ob als Vorfilter ein Bogensieb mit Gewebe mir schon helfen würde oder ob es doch besser ist ein Spaltsieb zu nehmen. Filterkasten Eigenbau da es kein Aufbau für den vorhandenen gibt. Vorfilter 650x650x500 LxBxH das Wasser muß erst da durch sonst läuft der Hauptfilter wie im Bild immer über und verstopft dann die Filtermatten. Es wird doch noch eine möglichkeit geben das Wasser nicht so schnell grün wird. Ich dachte auch an Fische aber ob das gut geht? Köndest Du mir da einen TIPP geben?


----------



## Frank (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Hallo Thomas,

herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.

Da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen. Ich denke du bist sogar der erste, der einen Teich nur für Gänse und __ Enten hat. 

Das mit den Fischen in dem Teich vergiss wirklich ganz schnell wieder. 
Dafür bekommst du mit dem derzeitigen Filter unter Garantie keine dementsprechende Wasserqualität hin. 
Nimm doch mal Spaßeshalber eine Wasserprobe aus deinem Teich und bring diese zur Analyse in ein Zoogeschäft.
Oder hast du evtl. selbst ein Wassertestset zur Hand?

Um die Wasserquali einigermaßen in den Griff zu bekommen, musst du wie Sternhausen schon sagte einen um ein vielfaches größeren Filter zulegen, wie für die Teichgröße empfohlen. 

Die Algen werden wohl immer ein Gegenwärtiges Problem bleiben. 
Normalerweise bekommt man Algenwachstum mit ausreichender Bepflanzung in den Griff.
Das dürfte bei dir aber ein zusätzliches Problem werden, da dir deine lieben diese wohl Ratzekahl abfressen werden.

Also du siehst, in deinem Fall ist es wirklich sehr schwierig "sauberes" Wasser zu erhalten. :?


----------



## Thomas Gr. (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Hallo Frank

die erfahrung mit den Pflanzen hatte ich schon mit Schwimmpflanzen und __ Schilf das nur in wenigen Tagen weg war. Ich versuche es trotzem noch einmal wen das Schilf min. 1m hoch ist. Kanst Du mir eventuell sagen ob als Vorfilter ein Bogensieb mit Gewebe mir schon helfen würde oder ob es doch besser ist ein Spaltsieb zu nehmen. Filterkasten Eigenbau da es kein Aufbau für den vorhandenen gibt. Vorfilter 650x650x500 LxBxH das Wasser muß erst da durch sonst läuft der Hauptfilter wie im Bild immer über und verstopft dann die Filtermatten. Das mit dem Wassertest ist eine gute überlegung. Den Filter und die Pumpe mit UVC ist schon 2x so groß wurde mir beim Koihändler gesagt das müste reichen. Nur habe ich jetzt das problem das das Spaltsieb aus PP in der jetzigen Filteranlage immer überläuft und vermute das es mit verantwortlich ist für die Algen. Den nach dem Reinigen und abdampfen ist der Teich 3-4 Wochen sauber wenn 1xam Tag das Spaltsieb gereinigt wird. Das Spaltsiebchen ist einfach zu klein und der Winkel stimmt auch nicht, würde fast behaupten das es eine falsche Konstruktion ist. Fast hätte ich noch den Luftsprudler vergessen 750L/h mi 4 auslässen wo einer in der Filteranlage sitzt. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas Gr.


----------



## ---Torsten--- (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

auch wenn die pflanzen 1 m hoch sind wird sich dein federvie drüber freuen  

wie wär es denn die pflanzen einzuzäunen??? ich denke da an mind. 1m hohe absperrung

für die wasserreinigung empfehle ich dir einen trommelfilter die sind mit selbstreinigung, einfach mal goggeln, allerdings sind die dinger richtig teuer

aufgrund der auscheidungen der vögel wird dir ein bogensiebfilter oder spaltfilter zu schnell verdrecken da keine selbstreinigung des siebes vorhanden ist
oder gibs die auch schon mit selbstreinigung? keine ahnung, wenn ja könnte es gehen ohne diese funktion gehts nicht es sei denn du wilst immer mit dem hochdruckreiniger rann gehen


----------



## Thomas Gr. (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Hallo Frank

habe mir so einige Filterarten angeschaut aber den richtigen aus dem sortiment zu nehmen ist halt schwirig. Hast du mir eine Empfehlung?

Z.B. Bogenspaltsieb (echtes Spaltsieb oder nur Drahtsieb? unterscheiden die sich erheblich von der funktion?) 

Oder Trommelsiebfilter? habe den Bericht durch nur beim Materialbesorgen so meine problemchen.

Wenn schon so große Filteranlage nur welche und nur Eigenbau da des sonst meine finanzen übersteigt.

Das mit der Wasserprobe ist in Arbeit nur die Zeit das Problem.

Danke 

Thomas Gr.


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

hi thomas
zitat von thomas von einem andern thema
habe es mal hier mit eingebracht...hier passt es besser her.:__ nase 


> das ist ja toll DANKE und jemand der mir sogar hillft spitze. Habt ihr noch ein Grobfilter vor der Trommel? oder ist das nur in meinem fall nötig?
> 
> Mir hat so jener und dieser immer nur gesagt ich sollte es vergessen mit Filterung. Bin aber ehrgeizig und lasse mich nicht unterkriegen.
> 
> ...





> Mir hat so jener und dieser immer nur gesagt ich sollte es vergessen mit Filterung. Bin aber ehrgeizig und lasse mich nicht unterkriegen.



derjenige hat es bestimmt gut gemeint. 
aber dein wille und ehrgeiz ziehen mich schon ein wenig aus dem sessel thomas.  
ich weiß das __ enten und gänse eine riesen menge sch... produzieren.
das ganze ist dann nicht fest sondern meistens recht dünn was eine filterung
zusätzlich erschwert.



> Nur vergiß es reicht mir nicht, auch Wassergeflügel sind Lebewesen und haben auch das recht sauberes Wasser zu haben.



also gut thomas...du willst es ja so haben....ich denke es ist möglich. 
dann mußt du aber folgende punkte umsetzen.

1 du brauchst eine hohe umwälzung des wasser min. 1mal pro stunde
2 einen dazu gehörigen bodenablauf und skimmer wären pflicht.
zudem sollte dein teichboden konisch nach unten zum bodenablauf liegen.
3 durch den flüssigen kot der enten kannst du siebfilter oder schwämme als vorfilterung vergessen. du brauchst eine feinfilterung die du nur am trommel- oder fleißfilter gegeben sind.
4 wenn du alle punkte beachtest hast, benötigst du trotzdem noch eine über große biofilteranlage. das dreifache wie eine herkömmlich wäre da schon angebracht.

ich denke wenn du alle punkte beachtetst, könnte ich mir leicht vorstellen, das du klares wasser bekommen kannst. 

aber....
das ganze wird dir aber mehrere tausend euro kosten thomas und vieeel arbeit.

ich denke jetzt sieht dein schmutziges wasser auf einmal gar nicht mehr so schlecht aus, oder?


----------



## StefanS (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Auch ich sage: Keine Chance ! Und das liegt noch nicht einmal daran, dass Pflanzen dezimiert werden und Kot in den Teich eingebracht wird, sondern daran, dass die Tierchen (zumindest ein Teil von ihnen) gründeln, also den Bodenschlamm aufwühlen, "durchkauen" und "durchfiltern". Angenommen, Du schaffst es (was ich absolut bezweifle), den die Trübung herbeiführenden Schlamm in einem "Filter" zu sammeln (das ist nicht die Aufgabe eines Filters, wir reden nicht von einem Swimmingpool mit seinen ganz spezifischen Besonderheiten !) - was dann ? Zurück in den Teich ? Dann ist die Trübung wieder da. Entsorgen ? OK, dann aber permanent am Ball bleiben, sonst geht die Brühe schnell wieder zurück in den Teich. In kürzester Zeit aber wäre der gesamte Bodenschlamm über den notwendigen Mega-Filter entsorgt. Und der Teich tot. Das ist nicht Sinn der Übung. Die von Dir gehaltenen Tiere wollen und brauchen Schlamm und trübes Wasser. Beides sollte man ihnen gönnen, auch wenn Mensch das nicht als "sauber" empfindet.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

hi stefan



> Auch ich sage: Keine Chance ! Und das liegt noch nicht einmal daran, dass Pflanzen dezimiert werden und Kot in den Teich eingebracht wird, sondern daran, dass die Tierchen (zumindest ein Teil von ihnen) gründeln, also den Bodenschlamm aufwühlen, "durchkauen" und "durchfiltern".



sehe ich nicht so....
wie ich schon sagte:
wenn der teichboden konisch nach unten zum ba läuft und die pumpe genügent power hat bleibt kein schlamm am boden liegen.



> OK, dann aber permanent am Ball bleiben, sonst geht die Brühe schnell wieder zurück in den Teich.



ich will dir jetzt hier nicht zu nahe treten stefan...sorry
aber du hast keine ahnung was trommel- und fließfilter für eine leistung erbringen können.
zur erklärung:
wenn ich meinen koiteich nach der algenblüte mit dem schrupper reinige, ist in kürzester zeit das wasser so dreckig das du manchmal keine 10cm sichtweite hast. ich schalte dann ein zusatzpumpe mit ein und jage dann um die 50000ltr die stunde durch den trommler. obwohl er der größe nach für 50m³ ausgelegt ist, schaltet er sich am anfang alle paar minuten zum reinigen ein.
meistens haben tf eine filtersieb um die 30-40 mü..was aber nur zu hälfte stimmt, denn der filterkuchen auf dem sieb bewirkt in kurzer zeit eine noch feinere filterung.
man kann dann mit dem blosen auge erkennen wie das saubere wasser am wassereinlauf in den schmutzwasser des teiches läuft und regelrecht eine sauberwasserschneise zieht. 
diesen feinen schmutz könnte kein herkömmlicher filter herausholen.
ich war diese woche bei andreas schak und er konnte das nur bestätigen.
er macht an seinem "tag der offenen tür" eine vorführung. er stellte ein becken auf und füllte es mit schlammwasser aus einem stillgelegten teich (glaube ich). es waren auf jedenfall aller möglicher schmutz und schlamm darin. dann schloß er einen fließfilter an und lies es durchlaufen. nach kurzer zeit wurde das wasser sauber und nach einem tag sogar glasklar.
ich möchte hier weder werbung für solche filter machen noch eine aufklärung betreiben... 
ich möchte mit diesen beispielen nur erklären das es heute eben filter gibt die feinste schmutzteile ( wie staub ) aus dem wasser holen können.
deshalb bin ich überzeugt, daß ich mit dem oben von mir beschriebenen anleitung #8, thomas teich sauber bekommen würde.

deshalb sind mir solche "Auch ich sage: Keine Chance !" aussagen
einfach vorschnell und beruhen auf zu wenig filterwissen. 


aber jetzt bitte net in den falschen hals bekommen stefan, gell.
mit deinen letzteren aussagen stimme ich die auch zu.


----------



## StefanS (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich fürchte, es ist nicht richtig rübergekommen, was ich sagen wollte: Natürlich ist es möglich, einen durch gründelnde Tiere trüben/schlammigen Teich "sauber" zu bekommen (dabei ist sauber ungleich gut für Flora und Fauna und auch der zu betreibende technische Aufwand dürfte immens sein). Weiterhin stimme ich Dir vollkommen in Deiner Aussage zu, dass ich keine Ahnung von der Leistungsfähigkeit modernster Filter habe - es interessiert mich im Grunde nicht. Wer gezwungen ist, Teichfilter wie Poolfilter (im Sinne von Zurückhalten von Schmutzpartikeln) zu verwenden, hat aus meiner Sicht irgendwo einen Fehler im System "Teich". Auch ist er gezwungen, enorme Mengen an ausgefiltertem Material zu entsorgen. 

Aber selbst das trifft den Kern der Sache nicht. __ Enten gründeln nicht, um Dir den Teich zu versauen. Sie brauchen, wollen das ! Das ist ihre Art der Futtersuche und -Aufnahme. Wenn es also gelänge, den gesamten Mulm und Schlamm aus dem Teich zu schaffen, würde man den Enten (und das ist ja nur ein Teil der Bewohner) das Gründeln unterbinden. Und das, bitteschön, ist aus meiner Sicht wiederum keine sehr schöne Art, diese Tiere zu halten. Einmal abgesehen davon, dass ein in Form eines grossen Trichters gebauter Teich  ebenfalls ebenfalls alle möglichen Bezeichnungen verdient - nicht aber "Teich". War da nicht weiter oben die Andeutung einer Fürsorge gegenüber den Tieren ?

Also ganz richtig: Ich habe keine Ahnung davon, was heute in Sachen (professioneller, für Teichwirtschaft ?) Filtertechnik möglich ist. Will das aber auch gar nicht berücksichtigen, weil ich das dann erzielte Ergebnis nur ablehnen könnte. Für mich gilt immer noch: Wer Enten und Gänse, aber auch __ Schildkröten halten will, der soll auch das grüne, trübe Wasser hinnehmen, das zur Haltung dieser Tiere einfach dazugehört. Einverstanden ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Kurt (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Hallo Thomas,

ich bin schon der Meinung, daß auch __ Enten halbwegs saubere Bedingungen vorfinden sollten. Téchnisch läßt sich das nur mit enormem Aufwand bewerkstelligen - siehe Ratschläge der Teichkollegen zuvor.
Auch meine Lösung ist aufwändig, aber durch Eigenleistung möglich:

getrennt vom Entenbereich sollte eine (klein-)Kläranlage geschaffen werden, durch die das Wasser gereinigt wird - d.h. nach dem Prinzip eines Bodenfilters, nur sehr langsame Umwälzung und mit extrem vielen Pflanzen (__ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben usw.). Wenn so eine Anlage die Abwässer von abgelegenen Gehöften (z.B.) reinigen kann, dann wird man damit in verkleinerter Form auch mit 1-2 Dutzend Gänsen klarkommen können. 
Das System sollte natürlich erst richtig 'eingefahren' werden, damit alle biologischen Voraussetzungen geschaffen sind. Bis dahin müssten die Tiere  dem Teichumfeld ferngehalten werden.  
Auch danach sollte es Erholungsmöglichkeiten für den Kreislauf geben, damit dieses sich zwischendurch erholen kann. 
Man kann das vielleicht mit einem Hühnergehege vergleichen - wenn die  immer dieselbe Fläche 'bewohnen', wird eine kahle Wüste daraus. Durch gezielten Wechsel ist es möglich, daß die Wiese überlebt.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
kurt


----------



## Thomas Gr. (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Hallo Jürgen

das ist ja schön das Du mir beistest, mit dem proplemen stehe ich nur immer alleine da.
Wie gesagt habe ich einen Teich der mit wasserdichten Beton gebaut ist und mit rauher oberfläche wegen der Gans (sie ist behindert beim laufen).
Zu den Punkten:
1: du brauchst eine hohe umwälzung des wasser min. 1mal pro stunde:
Habe schon eine 12m³ Pumpe, eine UVC 55W und der Teich hat ja nur 9m³.
2: einen dazu gehörigen Bodenablauf und skimmer wären pflicht.
Pumpe sitzt in der mitte des Teiches der konisch in die mittegeht?!. Skimmer soll noch nachkommen (Eigenbau fehlt nur noch der richtige Bauplan).
3 durch den flüssigen kot der __ enten kannst du siebfilter oder schwämme als vorfilterung vergessen. du brauchst eine feinfilterung die du nur am trommel- oder fleißfilter gegeben sind.
Ist auch so meine vorstellung. Habe jetzt nur als als übergangslösung gestern mir einen Vortex gebaut den ich davorschalte an mein bestehendes System bis die neue Filteranlage gebaut ist.
4: wenn du alle punkte beachtest hast, benötigst du trotzdem noch eine über große biofilteranlage. das dreifache wie eine herkömmlich wäre da schon angebracht.
Nur was für eine und wie groß.
Natürlich alles im Selbstbau. 

Von StefanS: Auch ich sage: Keine Chance ! Und das liegt noch nicht einmal daran, dass Pflanzen dezimiert werden und Kot in den Teich eingebracht wird, sondern daran, dass die Tierchen (zumindest ein Teil von ihnen) gründeln, also den Bodenschlamm aufwühlen, "durchkauen" und "durchfiltern".  
Zum gründeln ist am Beton irgend wie schwer, habe festen Beton auch noch nicht mit den Händen oder sogar mit einer Schaufel ein loch gegraben.!?
Aber sie haben außerhalb die möglichkeit su gründeln , also ist der verschmutzungagrad nicht so extrem wie gedacht. Das einzige was Sie bekommen ist Muschelgrit auf einem Kiesbeet wegen des Krampfmagens des Geflügels die Sie ja brauchen um Ihr Essen zu zerkleinern und zu verdauen.
Werde heute den Teich ablassen und mit 120bar und 120°C reinigen. Dazu noch ein Pflanzenbeet einplanen mit Oberflächenskimmer. Natürlich werden die Planzen am schluß mit feinem zaun und danach kmit Kies bedeckt damit die Tiere nicht die Erde(Schlamm) in den Teich(Filter) kriegen. Mache dan noch Bilder vom Teich bei den Arbeiten. 

Danke und grüße aus dem ODW

Thomas Gr.


----------



## juergen-b (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

hy,

machbar ist mit dem passenden aufwand alles  

aber 

ich denke die kernaussage ist hier zu finden:



> Die von Dir gehaltenen Tiere wollen und brauchen Schlamm und trübes Wasser. Beides sollte man ihnen gönnen, auch wenn Mensch das nicht als "sauber" empfindet.



und diese aussage stimmt zu 100%


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

hi thomas


> Habe jetzt nur als als übergangslösung gestern mir einen Vortex gebaut den ich davorschalte an mein bestehendes System bis die neue Filteranlage gebaut ist.



du bist nicht zu bremsen und lässt dich auch eines besseren nicht belehren oder?   

hier gibt dir keiner "mit deinem sauberen wasser" so richtig recht, ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.
aber bei deinem ehrgeiz und einsatz ( als übergangslösung vortex gebaut )
kann ich dich hier nicht hängen lassen...irgendwo ziehe ich sogar den hut vor dir.
lange rede kurzer sinn, ich werde dir mit meinen erfahrungen der filterung
gerne zur seite stehen. 
und 2 ist sowas für mich neuland und deshalb gleich 2mal interessant.
also zähle mal auf mich.


----------



## Thomas Gr. (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Hallo Jürgen,

Danke für die hilfe, kann ich gut gebrauchen.

Hollo auch den anderen.

Ihr habt ja alle recht, aber wer möchte Wasser aus der Kläranlage trinken?

aber jetzt die Bilder der letzten Tage:

      
      
      

1. nach dem ablassen und genau mein problem 
2. nach dem reinigen mit Kärcher und jetzt noch ein Pflanzenring dazu gemacht  
3. mit Einbau
4.nach dem Planzensetzen aber mit Zaun im neuen Pflanzenring und Wasserfüllen
5.6.7.8.9. jetzt ist Badetag im sauberen Wasser 
10. Danke das du die eine seite noch nicht eingezäunt hast 
11. nach 2 STD filtern mit vorgesetzten Vortex (nicht schlecht das prof.)  
12. 13.14.15. mein Vortex mit Filter
16.17.18. Leider auch eine schlechte Nachricht: zuerst ist die Ente mit 12 Kücken über den Zaun 5St. noch einfangen können. Dann noch etwas später der Erpel der anderen Ente. Zwangsweise habe ich jetzt notdürftig bei den __ Enten alles dicht machen müssen.

Aber nichts zu trotz baden alle gerne im sauberen Wasser und trinken es auch. Deswegen steht jetzt der Filterumbau an (Materialbesorgung und Bau).:crazy 

Nur mit was fange ich an? und welche filterung ist geeignet? 
Ach das ich es nicht vergesse im Winter bekommen meine Tiere nen beheitzten Teich so wie den letzten Winter. :crazy Auf 10cm Eis ist keine möglichkeit zu baden und schwimmen geschweigedem zu trinken.

Mfg aus dem ODW

Thomas Gr.


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

hi thomas

du hast ja alles super sauber gemacht. 



> Nur mit was fange ich an? und welche filterung ist geeignet?



du kennst ja meinung dazu und wenn ich mir bild1 anschaue, fühle ich mich da ganz und gar bestätigt. 
wieviel € stehen denn max. zur verfügung?
wenns du du nicht öffenltich schreiben willst, dann bitte ne pn.


----------



## sanny (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

*hervorzerr*

Ich bin entzückt.... ein "Leidensgenosse"!  

Hallo erstmal!  

Gleich mal meine erste Frage:
der grüne Ekel-Bäh-Bäh-Haufen auf dem ersten Bild.... 2 Gänse + 4 __ Enten + 2 Wochen lang = dieser Haufen ?? 
Oder war der Nachwuchs da schon mit bei oder wie viel Zeit lag zwischen den Säuberungsintervallen?

Nächste Frage, bzw Bitte:
Berichte doch bitte mal, wie sich Dein Umbau -mit den Pflanzzonen- bewährt hat!


----------



## Thomas Gr. (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich mein Teich sauber*

Hallo

schau da nach   Ein neuer Eigenbau Trommelfilter da ist der umgebaute Teich.

Die Bilder sind nach 3Monaten gemacht deswegen habe ich mich ja auch entschlossen da ne andere Filterung zu bauen.

__ Enten sind auch in einem anderen Gehege mit eigenem Teich.

Grüße aus dem ODW
Thomas Gr.


----------

